# Head changes & growth picture



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice idea!


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Yes, very cool idea!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Monty's a good looking boy, interesting to see the changes between the months as he's matured.


----------



## Jennyoarmstrong (Jul 18, 2020)

Love this idea! Will start now with our 4 month old.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Here’s Miss Bella through her first year [emoji3059]


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

granite7 said:


> Here’s Miss Bella through her first year [emoji3059]


what a change!! lovely girl


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Jennyoarmstrong said:


> Love this idea! Will start now with our 4 month old.


 looking forward to seeing your collage in the upcoming months


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I had a busy couple days, but I really wanted to reply to this thread!!










Above is probably just over 3 months old










7 months old here










12 months old

Recently I've noticed his head looking more masculine, so I'm hoping to have a cool update at 18 months!! Monty looks so awesome


----------



## Redfisher1974 (Nov 9, 2020)

Gordy and his head changes puppy to 16 months


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

@*Tagrenine Yes! we are both just waiting for their back skull to widen now, please update down the road  

@Redfisher1974 Lovely! such a huge difference when they grow into their heads.*


----------

